# Giant crayfish found is a new species



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Found this on another forum it's pretty interesting 
http://ca.news.yahoo.com/giant-crayfish-found-tennessee-species-20110119-175929-895.html


----------



## Canadiancray (Apr 27, 2006)

That was pretty cool. I guy I know was the one who described that cray.


----------

